# LA Activity this weekend ? Fairplex ?



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to be in CA for a couple of days: Sunday - Tuesday 4/15-4/17. I assume that there won't be any trains running at the Fairplex in Ponoma?

Is there anything else train-related in the area south of Los Angeles ?


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 10 Apr 2012 08:06 AM 
I'm going to be in CA for a couple of days: Sunday - Tuesday 4/15-4/17. I assume that there won't be any trains running at the Fairplex in Ponoma?

Is there anything else train-related in the area south of Los Angeles ?

Pete,

How far south of L.A.? We are supposed to have rain here, spotty until Friday night. Should be very nice here Saturday through Tuesday. You might think about a visit to Los Angeles Live Steamers this Sunday. Maybe I can set you up with a ride. Send me a message off line.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on where "south" of LA is? South as in South Bay/Long Beach, south as in Orange County, or south as in San Diego. 

Check the Fairplex website for operating hours I'm not a member so I dont know their schedule. In LA proper theres the LA live steamers they run on Sunday but you would have to check if they are open for the public I think its every Sunday. They are on the north side of Griffith Park. Travel Town is nearby 
and has lots of static locos on display. Its worth a visit. 

South of LA theres the Lomita RR Museum, west theres the Fillmore and Western RR, it runs from Fillmore to Santa Paula in Ventura County. Also in Ventura is Gold Coast Station if you want to buy something. But only on Saturday and I'd call first to make sure he's open. 

East, way east, is the Orange Empire Railway Museum which is definetly worth a visit. And way south theres a neat little steamer at a park in Poway, but I don't have exact location for it. 

Hopfully others can also give suggestions.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here is the link to the Orange Empire Railway Museum site with schedules and prices. Link to OERM

It is in Perris and definitely worth a visit. I used to take my boys down there on weekends to ride the street cars.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The Orange County Garden Railway Society will have its monthly meeting on Sunday at the home of Roger and Faith Clarkson. I understand that the Upland Garden Railway Society will be joining us for the day for their annual meeting.

This is probably the biggest privately owned garden railroad in the So. Cal. area (1/3 acre) with over 3,000 feet of track and a dozen and a half trains running. Roger likes to run his Big Boy with 50 railcars and has the space to do it. They also have a super detailed H0 layout that fills a 3-car garage. They are located in Riverside off the 91 Freeway near the Madison off-ramp.

This will be a potluck luncheon, but guests are not expected to bring food. The meeting starts at 1:00 PM.

You can PM me for the address.

The link will take you to the Clarkson's web site.

R & F Railroad


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW the Fairplex is EAST of LA in Pomona, not south of LA so please consider that. 


Fairplex website; 

http://www.fgrr.org/ 

here is the Fillmore Western; 

http://www.fwry.com/ 

heres the Poway Midland Railroad; 

http://www.powaymidlandrr.org/default.htm 

Traveltown Griffith Park; 

http://www.laparks.org/grifmet/tt/index.htm 

LA Live Steamers; 

http://www.lals.org/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Depends on where "south" of LA is? South as in South Bay/Long Beach, south as in Orange County, or south as in San Diego
Well, I'm actually going to be in Orange County, Huntington Beach, cooling my heels while the wife does a conference. I have a car, so Pomona is only 45 minutes [according to Google maps] and San Diego is possible if a little far! 

Guys, Many Thanks for all the suggestions. What's with the 50-60 degree weather next week ??? 

Lomita is in reach - but Monday/Tuesday are my idle days and they closed. [Their website is terrible - doesn't even have an 'exhibits' list. What kind of museum doesn't tell you about its exhibits??] 

Fillmore is a stretch [wasn't the Fillmore auditorium in the same town? I have a Frank Zappa live album somewhere around . . ] Same for LA Live Steamers - I've crossed LA too many times to want to do it again. 

Orange Empire is also doable - and I heard it was worth a trip. Ooooee: "Grizzly Flats Railroad " !! That does it - and it is open every day! 

You can PM me for the address. 

The link will take you to the Clarkson's web site.
As usual, their address is on the website . [/i]Close to Perris and the OERM. Not sure what the wife has in mind for Sunday, so I guess I'd better pass.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 11 Apr 2012 02:58 PM 
Depends on where "south" of LA is? South as in South Bay/Long Beach, south as in Orange County, or south as in San Diego
Well, I'm actually going to be in Orange County, Huntington Beach, cooling my heels while the wife does a conference. I have a car, so Pomona is only 45 minutes [according to Google maps] and San Diego is possible if a little far! 

Guys, Many Thanks for all the suggestions. What's with the 50-60 degree weather next week ??? 

Lomita is in reach - but Monday/Tuesday are my idle days and they closed. [Their website is terrible - doesn't even have an 'exhibits' list. What kind of museum doesn't tell you about its exhibits??] 

Fillmore is a stretch [wasn't the Fillmore auditorium in the same town? I have a Frank Zappa live album somewhere around . . ] Same for LA Live Steamers - I've crossed LA too many times to want to do it again. 

Orange Empire is also doable - and I heard it was worth a trip. Ooooee: "Grizzly Flats Railroad " !! That does it - and it is open every day! 

You can PM me for the address. 

The link will take you to the Clarkson's web site.
As usual, their address is on the website . [/i]Close to Perris and the OERM. Not sure what the wife has in mind for Sunday, so I guess I'd better pass. 
Here's the link to a live steamer club, very close to Huntington Beach.
http://www.ocmetrains.org/

I took my Baldwin electric there a few years ago and this place is huge. Track going everywhere.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Pete Thornton on 11 Apr 2012 02:58 PM 
Well, I'm actually going to be in Orange County, Huntington Beach, cooling my heels while the wife does a conference. 

If you would like to come by and see the Tortoise & Lizard Bash, I'm just 20 minutes east of Huntington Beach. Trains won't be running and the buildings aren't out yet, but it is one of the nicest miniature gardens you will see (~1,200 sq ft). You can bring your wife as women really love the garden. I'll be at Clarkson's Sunday from ~12 - 4, but any other time is fine. You can PM me for an address.
Todd

Our web site:
Tortoise & Lizard Bash Railway Web Site


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By rhyman on 10 Apr 2012 11:56 AM 
Here is the link to the Orange Empire Railway Museum site with schedules and prices. Link to OERM

It is in Perris and definitely worth a visit. I used to take my boys down there on weekends to ride the street cars.

I vote for the OERM. I have been there many times. There is a lot to see....Bunch of nice people.....I always enjoy myself there.

JJ


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I made it home yesterday after a long road trip from FL via a couple of RR museums (see my other thread.)

We had fun in California, following the advice of you wonderful guys. Sunday we drove up into the hills and viewed the Clarkson's fabulous layout:




















Well worth the trip!



Then on Monday I drove back up the hills to the Orange Empire RR Museum. Being a Monday in April, there was no-one around, so I had to get the only volunteer to personally escort me to the various buildings and unlock them for me! 
As you can see, it never rains in California. Those snow-capped mountains add to the ambience. The turntable is a replica buiilt by Ward Kimball for his backyard 3' gauge railroad.















You don't have to go to Colorado to see a D&RGW drop-bottom gondola - or an idler flat and pipe gon:












Inside the 3' gauge building are Ward Kimball's donated equipment plus a few other pieces. Here's his 2-6-0 the "Emma Nevada":










And his "Cloe", which I think is an ex-Hawaii plantation engine. 










See more info here : www.oerm.org/pages/GF.htm


You know I like business cars, and I was surprised to find a narrow gauge car, the "Esmeralda" tucked in the same storage shed. Colorado & Carson #10, which became S.P.











With a floor plan! (Click the plan for the larger version)

 _[Click to enlarge]_



Back in the standard gauge warehouse, I found another beautifully decorated business car. This is the dining room: 












O.E.R.M. is primarily a trolley museum, saving lots of "Big Red" Pacific Interurban cars. One was particularly fascinating - the "hearse" trolley or Funeral Car. Apparently, in the days of horses and carts, it was the classy way to go to the cemetary. Note the stained glass windows.











And of course, they had a double-deck english trolley!


----------

